# My Custom Cracked Ice



## Gilrock (Nov 8, 2012)

This is my first try at making a larger custom pen using the #6 nib. My previous 5 or so pens had #5 nibs so all my measurements, taps, and dies had to change for this one. I also had to manufacture all new tooling for the way I like to make them. I decided to take a shot at using aluminum for my section and I really like how it turned out. I used black acrylic for the finials and accented with aluminum. Comments welcome.


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow! Simply stunning.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is spectacular!  The black finial and endcaps along with the silver trim rings really set it apart.


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 8, 2012)

Beautiful pen! This would be a pen the CEO takes to the board meeting.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Really stunning work! There's never a reason to buy a kit again with this type of work


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments....I also wanted to post a link to another thread I just posted that has a photo of all the tooling I made to create this pen.  All my old tooling was for a #5 sized pen so I had to remake everything for the larger thread sizes.  All my old mandrels were made out of steel but I tried aluminum this time to try to save some wear on my taps and dies and it was so much quicker and seemed to work out just fine.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/kitless-tooling-103535/#post1464231


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 8, 2012)

Fantastic creation, Gil!!! I love the aluminum section!


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 9, 2012)

Ten times beautiful!


----------



## Haynie (Nov 9, 2012)

This is NO stick with a clip.  Thank you for raising the bar.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome work. The black and the aluminum accents with the aluminum section works great. Congrats!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## wizard (Nov 10, 2012)

Gil, I love everything about this pen!! The cracked ice ties together the finials, accents and aluminum section! I love the flecks of subtle colors.. purple/blue.. that are in the blank and it really makes your pen stand even more. Excellent craftsmanship! Regards, Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 10, 2012)

Gil, I really like this pen. Thank you!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 10, 2012)

You did awesome with this one Gil. The shape, finials, aluminum...everything works together.


----------



## Dennis K (Nov 10, 2012)

Sure captures the eye. Stunning.

Dennis


----------



## Sawdust46 (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Question on the section and aluminum parts, did you coat the aluminum?  Do you think it will oxidize?


----------



## Gilrock (Nov 26, 2012)

Sawdust46 said:


> Beautiful pen! Question on the section and aluminum parts, did you coat the aluminum? Do you think it will oxidize?


 
I didn't coat it.  I'll be curious to see what happens over time.  I figured worst case I might need to chuck it back up on the lathe and re-polish it or a quick 30 seconds on buffing wheels.  Or just cut a brand new one.  I could just oil it whenever I oil my rifle.


----------



## Dustygoose (Nov 27, 2012)

I like this one very much Gil.  Great job


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 27, 2012)

Ravishing! Well done.  




___________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 27, 2012)

Gil,
That's a beauty.  I like the aluminum section-it's a nice touch.


----------

